# Trier Stellplatz



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Usb dbase let me down
no trace of Messe on it. A reminder please- what facilities are there? Water/ehu? Any other info? Reply in next few hours welcomed. Thank goodness for my android!


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

If it's the one at the Western side of the city near to McDonalds it has water and electric. The guys from the adjacent campsite administer it.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> If it's the one at the Western side of the city near to McDonalds it has water and electric. The guys from the adjacent campsite administer it.


Yes this is correct.

We arrived late(10pm) at this Stellplatz last year just before the MHF meet. We thought we were on the Stellplatze, turns out we were free parking just next to it alongside dozens of others, so we decided to stay  . Even though i dont think its an official Stellplatz there is a sani station just to the left of Mcdonalds, cant think why anybody would use the official one.

Paul.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks. Its the one under bridge
in den moselhauen is street name. Meeting friends there tomorrow.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Water, EHU, Showers...
Do a search on you tube.. someone video'ed it.. 

You take a ticket as you enter and the take ticket to machine where you can pay parking and also top up with credit for water, Electric and the use of the showers..


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Many thanks all. Wont do you tube though. Vfone will sting me for it!


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Sorry Im a bit late with the reply but we have posted all the details and pictures on our blog see below for link. 



There is also a freecamping spot next to the stellplatz under the bridge if stellplatz is full

Paul & Lynne


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

coppo said:


> Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:
> 
> 
> > If it's the one at the Western side of the city near to McDonalds it has water and electric. The guys from the adjacent campsite administer it.
> ...


Hi Paul,

The sani station near MacDonald's is for coaches. We have stayed on that car park many times over the years and have never had any problems or been moved on.

The stellplatz barrier was installed late 2009.

Don


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi Tel
We were there a few weeks ago, there is a fairground next door that is noisy as hell, thump thump thump all day. Only good thing is at 10.00pm on the dot "silence". You get a card at the barrier and then pre load it for electric, water etc (they even charge you for water to flush the thetford out") upon leaving you check up on what credit youve got left, and then you either top up or get a refund, and a pass out. Campsite might be worth a look at :wink: 
If your going there, youve got to go to SAARBURG (if youv'e not been) its lovely, and a nice aire.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Don, cliffy and others. Most useful.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Don Madge said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> > Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:
> ...


Many thanks for that Don, i didnt know it was specifically for coaches. We just followed the lead of all the other German vans who were using it.

Paul.


----------



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

I am at Trier now. The place by McDonalds is full of Motorhomes parking for free! The sign says the parking area is for cars, buses/coaches AND motorhomes. However it is noiser than the official Stellplatz (nearer the road) and not very secure (couple of unsavory types in the shadows when we walked over to look).


----------

